# Screen doesn't update unless I move cursor



## innsmouthrain (Feb 19, 2011)

Good ev'n 

So the title pretty much tells you the gist of it. Anyone heard of something like this before?

Haven't found anything by roaming google and it just seems so weird to me, but very interesting! I can post any conf. files in a couple of hours if you tell me which ones you think could be behind it, but maybe someone has an idea already?

cheers!

//innsmouth


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2011)

"Screen" isn't specific (could be graphic or console), but let's skip the normal procedure and just point to misuse of AEI.  Please pass it along.


----------



## innsmouthrain (Feb 20, 2011)

Exactly what I was looking for.

Thank you!

Also, that page was sort of hilarous. Big ups


----------

